
Show HN: I coded the world's most popular meditation program into a web app - mayeaux
https://meddit.app/mbsr
======
gatherhunterer
> over 4000 mentions on online medical aggregator PubMed

That is a weird statistic to choose for professing a proof of viability. I’m
sure cancer has more than 4000 mentions on PubMed, does that mean cancer is
good for me?

Why not cite a review of relevant studies instead? Quoting a meaningless piece
of information is suspicious and lazy.

------
ricardbejarano
Without caring about meditation at all (sorry?), I want to thank OP for giving
us a way of trying it without signing up.

All "Show HN" posts should do that IMHO.

~~~
mayeaux
Hey no problem! Every feature on this site is usable without registration and
registration doesn't require an email let alone a confirmed email. It's just
user friendly design, I agree, thanks for the input!

------
service_bus
Interesting concept, awful name.

------
davidjnelson
This is awesome- is Or will there be a social component so you can do it with
a group?

~~~
mayeaux
Thank you! MBSR is typically done in a group so to loop in some social aspect
would be a solid feature but nothing planned atm, thanks for the feedback.

